# Team Mario or Team Sonic?



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Which side are you on?


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

Team Mario since 1988.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

iceblock said:


> Team Mario since 1988.


Team Mario since 1998.


----------



## Octopus Dog (Feb 18, 2013)

Uh... WTF? They're both cool!!! What's with all this team this vs team that? Can't someone like both?


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Sonic honestly I really love fast-paced gameplay.


----------



## Maka (Oct 30, 2013)

Sonic is cooler but my favorite game is a Mario game so I'm team Mario!!


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

Octopus Dog said:


> Uh... WTF? They're both cool!!! What's with all this team this vs team that? Can't someone like both?


Of course you can like both. I like both. I was just seeing if someone had to pick a side, who'd they pick?


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha, interesting results. 
ENFP here, forever Team Mario.  
I did like old school Sonic too, but he doesn't compare to Mario.


----------



## j87 (Aug 22, 2013)

I prefer Sonic.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Kysinor said:


> Sonic honestly I really love fast-paced gameplay.


I love fast-paced gameplay too, as well as single-player Co-op ;D.......oh wait You're not a girl :{


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Team sonic all up in the bittttcch!!!111112123321341341qijof


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Can I be team Rayman?... No?... Then team Mario because of Luigi.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Sonic. First video game exposure was on a Sega Genesis and Sonic was the thing to play on that.


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

Team Mario. Been playing Mario games since I was 4.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

Team Mario, purely on the basis that they're not Team Sonic.

Sonic 06 murdered my childhood and jumpstarted my agonising trek through pre-pubescence


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

ENTP
Purely on the basis of soundtracks, Sonic. (I'm not much of a platform gamer any more)


----------



## Gilberte (Nov 14, 2013)

Mario all the way. 
I must admit though- Sonic's Chao gardens were DA BOMB.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> You're not a girl :{


You do not want to know a name I was called in high school.


----------



## Blothmath (May 25, 2013)

Team Sonic! 

first game i ever played, and i was 2! this lil guy guided me through my childhood, mario came wayyy later.


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

sjack said:


> Team Mario, purely on the basis that they're not Team Sonic.
> 
> Sonic 06 murdered my childhood and jumpstarted my agonising trek through pre-pubescence


Yeah. I had to learn about Sonic 06 the hard way. Worst $15 I ever spent.


----------



## honoshikun (Sep 16, 2013)

I like both, but I like Sonic more.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Kysinor said:


> You do not want to know a name I was called in high school.


Oh Gee, could it have been KYSINOR DESTORYER OF WORLDS, DUN...DUN..DUUUNNNN[Heavy Metal guitar solo]


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

*Team Fawful*
:tongue::crazy:


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> Oh Gee, could it have been KYSINOR DESTORYER OF WORLDS, DUN...DUN..DUUUNNNN[Heavy Metal guitar solo]


Well I could think that was one of my names because when we played LAN on some games I owned quite well.

Anyways you know there exist (myself I guess) those guys that are hard to distinguish from the conventional notion of female beauty...


----------



## lilimarleen (Oct 17, 2013)

Sonic, because I like the characters and character designs SO MUCH more.


----------



## Pesimpy3 (Oct 20, 2013)

ENTP - Mario supporter!


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

After seeing 



 I may have to switch teams. Hahaha


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

& this too


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

Team Mario simply because of Mario Kart. I'm pretty good at the Sonic/Sega version of that game but Mario Kart is still better. I prefer the controls and I never get tired of it. Though don't ask me to play a Super Mario game. I die a lot.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Isn't this debate more of Nintendo\Super Nintendo vs. Sega?


----------



## Mysteryman (Apr 21, 2012)

KateMarie999 said:


> Team Mario simply because of Mario Kart. I'm pretty good at the Sonic/Sega version of that game but Mario Kart is still better. I prefer the controls and I never get tired of it. Though don't ask me to play a Super Mario game. I die a lot.


I love Mario Kart. Had it for N64 & Super Nintendo for years. It is better than Sonic All Star Racing. I'm good at both Super Mario game & Sonic games. Right now I only have Super Mario Bros 1 & 3 for NES & Galaxy for Wii. For Sonic, I have Sonic Generations& the original (It's playable in Generations.)


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Team Mario all the way. They are yet to make a bad game (speaking of course about the main series, most of the spin-off games are good too, with some exceptions). 

I hate the long Sonic design that is used these days, he just looks so weird. I know the game designers have the intention that he's aging and is now a teenager, but to me he was already a grown up in the first game, so that's just odd. Hedgehogs are not blue of course, but they are definetly not lanky! 
 I also find all his new friends super annoying. As far as I know the real Sonic only have one real friend; Miles "Tails" Prower. 
Also the name of the antagonist is Dr. Ivo Robotnik and NOT Dr. Eggman. Eggman sounds like a wet fart. No sane person can prefer that name over the real one.


----------



## spiritsouls1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Team Sonic - I love all the characters, and even the main antagonist, Dr. Eggman!


----------



## FullmetalHeart (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm an INFP for Team Mario! I blame the Super Smash Bros. games.


----------



## Blue Potato (Oct 11, 2013)

INFP for Sonic here! Well I do like Mario Kart and everything but I prefer Sonic Games and I like the characters better.


----------



## A. Sydney Vance (Dec 21, 2013)

Interesting: all 5 SP votes are for Mario.

Not that there are enough votes to form the basis for any conclusions, I do wonder what attracts people to Sonic and whether many artisans possess that interest or quality, whatever it happens to be.

I always enjoyed Mario and was apathetic towards Sonic. I think Mario's various power-ups spoke to me. (Mario 3 Hammer Bros suit! And the big green Goomba shoe!)


----------



## Chas23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Neither! Team Yoshi!


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I voted Sonic but I was supposed to vote Mario. Oh well!
ESFP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Both. But prefer Mario slightly.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

Team Mario 
ESFJ


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Team Mario

INTP


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Team Mario. But Sonic music shits on Mario music.

ISTP


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Team Mario.

I used to own a Sega MegaDrive and played the first bunch of Sonic games a lot, but they haven't aged all that well IMO, and since then they failed almost every time trying to keep Sonic relevant. As an adult I've given the old games a shot several times over the years, but never end up playing them for more than ~30 minutes tops. You just run around a rollercoaster of a level while trying not to bump into something, and the levels kind of play themselves to a large extent... and the controls are actually quite floaty, so the parts that require precise jumps aren't really that much fun.

Mario games have had near perfect controls since the first Super Mario Bros. on the NES. The series is still going strong, and I still have a great time playing older titles like Super Mario World, which is a damn near perfect game IMO. Mario 64 is still a lot of fun too... considering almost all 3D platformers of that time were hot garbage due to a terrible camera and input devices that lacked analog sticks, they totally nailed it with that game.

I will say that Sonic games have great music, but then again, I really like the gypsy jazz and ragtime vibes of SMB2 overworld, SMW athletic and Yoshi's Island athletic, or the menacing castle theme of SMW.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Mario man! Where is the great giana sisters alternative, lol. Supertux is also fun.


----------



## no013 (Sep 4, 2017)

The real question is: Team Mario or Team Luigi.

The answer usually determines whether you were the younger kid or had to play at a friends house (Luigi) I grew up as an only child, but I preferred Luigi cause he has more jumping range.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

Team Sonic, but I'll modify that by saying pre-1998 Sonic, and also candidly admitting Team Mario is much more consistent at producing great games. I mean who doesn't love Mario Kart?


----------

